# Mountain Biking in Puebla, Mexico?



## likeabull (Jun 6, 2009)

I am new to mtbking. about a year. I will be in Puebla Mexico April 1st for about 2 weeks, then I may go to Mayan Riviera to hook up with my brother. I suffer from Asthma and diabetes. I would like to Hike, mtbike (i have my 29er mtb w/me), go camping, and swim in local waters. I also enjoy Great Vistas. I know nothing about Puebla Mexico. Can anyone recommend any places in Puebla? or any local tour companies or persons in Puebla that can advise me? I am currently in Cuernavaca. Would greatly appreciate any help. Thanks
Frank


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

likeabull said:


> I am new to mtbking. about a year. I will be in Puebla Mexico April 1st for about 2 weeks, then I may go to Mayan Riviera to hook up with my brother. I suffer from Asthma and diabetes. I would like to Hike, mtbike (i have my 29er mtb w/me), go camping, and swim in local waters. I also enjoy Great Vistas. I know nothing about Puebla Mexico. Can anyone recommend any places in Puebla? or any local tour companies or persons in Puebla that can advise me? I am currently in Cuernavaca. Would greatly appreciate any help. Thanks
> Frank


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

likeabull :

Welcome to Puebla , here we have good places for you to practice your hobbies, if you have time in Cuernavaca you will not have any problem to acclimate to Puebla.

I don´t know much about asthma, but I mention that now the weather is hot and somewhat dry and dusty ,the best time to mtbiking and hiking is 7:30 to 11:00 a.m., and 4:30 pm to 6:30 pm

Invariably do mountain biking on wednesday, saturday and sunday, you are invited to hang out with us , just send a pm when you´re here .

best regards.

the last biker


----------



## hansolo (May 2, 2007)

*random question in Puebla*

I have a random question about Puebla.
How is the manufacturing in the area? I am looking for a textile/clothing manufacturer in the area.
Thanks


the last biker said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> likeabull :
> 
> ...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

My friend ,

The textile industry is one of the main activities in Puebla , also has an excellent reputation for this activity, send me a PM and I give you good textile info .

saludos
the last biker


----------

